# Tougher Penaltys Against Animal Cruelty Campaign



## carinacat (Jan 15, 2008)

PLEASE ADD YOUR VOICE TO AN ONLINE PETITION BY GOING TO www.bleats.com.au AND CLICKING ON THE 'SUPPORT TOUGHER SENTENCES FOR ANIMAL CRUELTY' IN THE TOP RIGHT HAND CORNER. ANIMALS DONT HAVE VOICES. WE NEED TO SPEAK UP FOR THEM.

CRIMES AND PUNISHMENTS

CRIME - an 18 yr old man kicked a kitten to death
PUNISHMENT - served 5 days out of a one month sentence before being released pending appeal

CRIME - a 26 yr old woman stole a pet goat, broke into a church and staged a mock satanic ritual. the goat's head was found in her freezer
PUNISHMENT - 2 yrs probation for animal cruelty, $70 to the goats owners and damages to the church

CRIME - a 33 yr old man who had already killed a kitten, bashed a puppy to death in front of police
PUNISHMENT - sentenced to 3 mths jail and banned from owning a pet but he appealed

CRIME - 3 youths broke into a chicken farm and massacred over 500 chickens with golf clubs, leaving hundreds more maimed and in pain
PUNISHMENT - each was given a 6 mth suspended sentence

FROM CRUELTY TO KILLERS
THESE ARE JUST A FEW EXAMPLES OF ANIMAL CRUELTY AS A WARNING SIGN FOR EVIL

PAUL DENYER - as a child, victoria's ' frankston serial killer' slit kittens throats and also disembowelled a cat. he went on to kill 3 women
MARTIN BRYANT - was known to the rspca in relation to animal cruelty offences before he murdered 35 people in the port arthur massacre
JEFFREY DAHMER - one of america's worst ever serial killers began dissecting animals at age 10. he decapitated rodents, bleached chicken bones and nailed a dogs carcass to a tree. he slaughtered at least 16 people.
ARTHUR SHAWCROSS - sexually abused and killed animals as a young boy. he later did the same to 13 people in the us


----------



## scorps (Jan 15, 2008)

*signed*


----------



## scorps (Jan 15, 2008)

6 soldiers urinated on a litter of kittens, dropped them repeatedly, tied a noose around the head of one kitten and dragged it behind a trail bike at speeds of up to 60 km/ph. They then placed it behind the rear wheels of a ute, released the handbrake and crushed its skull. They doused the remaining kittens with petrol and set them on fire. Fined $2,000 each


----------



## TRIMACO (Jan 15, 2008)

Signed, What A Good Cause!!!


----------



## Joshua VW (Jan 15, 2008)

Poor chickens! That is so cruel to go killing all those chickens like that! What a waste.


----------



## Miss B (Jan 15, 2008)

scorps said:


> 6 soldiers urinated on a litter of kittens, dropped them repeatedly, tied a noose around the head of one kitten and dragged it behind a trail bike at speeds of up to 60 km/ph. They then placed it behind the rear wheels of a ute, released the handbrake and crushed its skull. They doused the remaining kittens with petrol and set them on fire.


 
I wonder if they felt big and tough afterwards? :x


----------



## grimbeny (Jan 15, 2008)

I wonder what good incarcirating them would do.


----------



## _zed_ (Jan 15, 2008)

Signed.


----------



## GraftonChic (Jan 15, 2008)

Signed and passed on to contact list


----------



## Whisper2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*signed*


----------



## falconboy (Jan 15, 2008)

A petition worth signing for a change. SIGNED!


----------



## mrmikk (Jan 15, 2008)

Certainly is worth signing, another one added.


----------



## cement (Jan 15, 2008)

signed


----------



## callith (Jan 15, 2008)

Signed


----------



## carinacat (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks Guys. Its Well Worth Signing. If Just A Few People Are Caught And Jailed Or Such Then Maybe The Message That This Kind Of Behaviour Is Not Acceptable Will Be Spread Around And Stop Such Horrible People From Commiting These Crimes


----------



## TWENTY B (Jan 15, 2008)

signed....


----------



## Eylandt (Jan 15, 2008)

Signed! Good luck BLEATS!


----------



## tfor2 (Jan 15, 2008)

Signed.... And passed on to some other wildlife friends of mine to sign...
Really hope it helps.


----------



## DragonKeeper (Jan 15, 2008)

Nice:

*4583 People signed it!

*Good on you, lets hope this rattles some cages!


----------



## Full3R (Jan 15, 2008)

Signed


----------



## michelleryan (Jan 15, 2008)

Signed


----------



## AdhamhRuadh (Jan 15, 2008)

*signed*


----------



## Ela21 (Jan 15, 2008)

Signed and will get friends and family to sign 

Good luck


----------



## Dipcdame (Jan 15, 2008)

Signed, copied and pasted to an e-mail, sent to mailing list, urging them to send to all on their mailing lists.
BRILLIANT cause, what a pity the punishment doesn't fit the crime (what they do to animals is done back to them), it's a lovely thought!


----------



## jan (Jan 15, 2008)

Signed for sure..also signed the petition to stop whaling while l was there!!


----------



## cris (Jan 15, 2008)

Im completely against strengthening animal cruelty laws. I like to be able to go fishing, hunting and feed my animals all these things are considered cruelty by some ppl.

I know plenty of ppl blatently break cruelty laws in Qld by feeding live fish or shrimp(shrimp etc. arnt covered in other states) to their turtles or fish, do these ppl really belong in jail for extented sentances?

I have no time for psychos who get off torturing stuff, but often simply killing or even keeping an animal is seen as cruelty by some.


----------



## Trouble (Jan 15, 2008)

*signed*
I hope you don't mind carinacat, but I sent this thread as an email to All my friends to help in anyway posible.
I really don't like animal cruelty one single bit :evil: and whoever comits it should be punished the way they hurt (or killed) the animal :twisted:

cheers
Trouble

p.s. thanks for starting this thread


----------



## Miss_Croft (Jan 16, 2008)

Cris, 
I agree with you – strengthening animal cruelty rules will result in RSPCA and the like getting more rights – and us as a community getting loosing rights. Some people think keeping a different pet (not dog, cat, rabbit and the like) as cruel (They call keeping a snake or lizard in a cage as torturing as it is a wild animal and should be running wild). I spoke to a vet and they say that most of the reptiles she sees are not kept “correctly” and is in poor condition. If some animal rights activists had their way the following would happen:

No fishing
No hunting of any animal (Including feral animals)
No keeping of reptiles
I have even seen some suggest I should become vegetarian (no eating of meat)
 Just a piece of trivia for you: Did you know over 300 organizations can enter your house (Read legally break down your door) without your permission – Police is not one of those organizations. I personally do not want to give away more of my rights including the right to have a reptile as a pet.


----------



## slim6y (Jan 16, 2008)

Actually, I am suprised that in two pages no one has picked up on the fact that it's non-natives that are being talked about.

What about the fact that two young boys and an older man stoned to death a crocodile - they got NO penalty worth mentioning.

What about all those people that use golf clubs on cane toads? Aren't they elligible for a fine to?

What about people that use flyspray and pesticides?

I'm sorry, but I can't sign something like this that covers mostly furry, imported animals.

Though it's a good cause - I just think it's biased to cuteness.


----------



## hotrodrob (Jan 17, 2008)

thats true and to echo another post (bugger someone beat me to it), as an avid fisho, i dont sign these sort of petitons incase it snowballs and instead of being used to punish those who deserve it, it ends up with us not being able to keep any animals.

Also, Miss_Croft can i get a copy of thosae 300 organisations, i wanna know who not to piss off


----------



## caustichumor (Jan 17, 2008)

I have to agree with cris, I don't want to cop a fine for bashing in a mouses head! And cane toads have dramatically decreased my handicap...


----------



## john121 (Jan 17, 2008)

***!!!!! Man thts really dumb... I didnt realise laws against animal cruelty are soo *******ing light...

Bruitely beat a human - get 5yrs
Bruitely beat an animal - get 5days


----------



## OdessaStud (Jan 17, 2008)

Signed and forwarded to contacts.


----------



## W.T.BUY (Jan 17, 2008)

signed


----------



## DiamondAsh (Jan 17, 2008)

caustichumor said:


> And cane toads have dramatically decreased my handicap...



Not that I want them in Vic, but my handicap could use some work ... :lol:


----------



## aftcra (Jan 17, 2008)

As mentioned previously, it is a well documented fact that serial killers start off torturing and killing animals!

Richard 'the Iceman' Kuklinski killed over 200 people. He started killing animals when he was 10, people when he was 14! Including kicking a dog of a 10th floor roof and putting live cats in a furnace.

Signing a petition isnt going to take away any of our rights as fisherman, reptile keepers etc as there are too many 'votes' to lose, involved with changing legislation like that.

In our travels we have found native turtles that were caught on fishing line and thrown on a fire alive, tied with fishing line to a tree and even with their throats cut, just for being a nuisance! The people were also using live frogs as bait! Now, I would think that that makes some fisherfolk no better than the people referred to in this petition. That doesn't mean all fishing will or should be banned though does it? I say sign, sign, sign!

Tougher penalties are essential to make people understand that cruelty is not on and that it won't be tolerated anymore.

Torturing and killing an animal, (reptile, mammal, amphibian or bird) should be punished the same as if it was a human baby or child. There is no difference, in my mind, they are all simply defenceless. If there is no gaol time there should be massive fines and there should also be extra police just to enforce animal cruelty laws.

This is a personal view and does not reflect the opinion of AFTCRA Inc. or its members

Regards, Gab


----------



## Midol (Jan 17, 2008)

cris said:


> Im completely against strengthening animal cruelty laws. I like to be able to go fishing, hunting and feed my animals all these things are considered cruelty by some ppl.
> 
> I know plenty of ppl blatently break cruelty laws in Qld by feeding live fish or shrimp(shrimp etc. arnt covered in other states) to their turtles or fish, do these ppl really belong in jail for extented sentances?
> 
> I have no time for psychos who get off torturing stuff, but often simply killing or even keeping an animal is seen as cruelty by some.



Wrong. This petition is to strengthen the penatlies for EXISTING crimes. The humane euthanasia of a mouse is not illegal. 

People feeding live food to their turtles is wrong imo, just as wrong as feeding live mice to their snakes or feeding other reptiles to their snakes.



Miss_Croft said:


> Cris,
> I agree with you – strengthening animal cruelty rules will result in RSPCA and the like getting more rights – and us as a community getting loosing rights. Some people think keeping a different pet (not dog, cat, rabbit and the like) as cruel (They call keeping a snake or lizard in a cage as torturing as it is a wild animal and should be running wild). I spoke to a vet and they say that most of the reptiles she sees are not kept “correctly” and is in poor condition. If some animal rights activists had their way the following would happen:
> 
> No fishing
> ...



Again, wrong.

The RSPCA is not an animal rights organisation, they are an animal welfare organisation. The RSPCA is filled with tossers but they do not want pet ownership banned, they do not want fishing banned and they do not want hunting banned. 

Name these 300 organisations.


----------



## Full3R (Jan 18, 2008)

Ok
I am incredibly against the realease of "Feral" and Un-native animals into Australia, or any country where the animal in question could possible threaten the well being of natives.
Plague minnow, Wild pigs, Wild goats, Cane toads, Foxs, Rabbits, Mice, Rats, all introduced species of animals are causing terrible problems for Australias wildlife
True, if there is a way to get rid of them from the wild permanetly, I am all for it, as long it does "Not" involve the animals suffering any pain prior to death.
Where as i still pitty Mice, Rats and other rodents being used for food for reptiles, i still deal with it because they have found ways to euthanise the animals so that they do not feel pain.
I only feed frozen foods to reptiles.
As for Sprays and pesticides, I'm quite against them aswell, though, I still want the Creepy crawlings out of my room, i use natural ways, such as, if i find Frogs i will bring them closer to the house as atleast when the Flies or whatever die, another animal is benefiting from it.
I don't belive in wasting a life, and thats what this contract is about. 
When people go fishing, most of the time this fish are used for food.
In the wild, worse things happen to the animals then having blunt trauma (such as caustic humor mentioned) animals die slowly and painfully in the wild once another animal sees it as a food source, there is going to be exceptions to this law, regardless of how much these people love animals, they can't denie us of feeding our animals other animals, becuase otherwise, that would be animal curelty, the point of this has been missed entirely with some people.
This particular pettition is aimed at those who hurt and kill animals purely out of enjoyement,
no for benficial reasons.

*signed already but also sent to friends and family*


----------



## Miss_Croft (Jan 18, 2008)

Midol , 

I think cruelty to any animal is WRONG, but I also cannot support groups like RSPCA who are opposed to 

Hunting of wild animals as a sport 
Angling – but not as strong as they oppose hunting 
Keeping of reptiles – keeping of animals that “should be in the wild”
 Please have a look at the RSPCA website. I am sorry I cannot support a group that opposes my pastime of keeping reptile. Last time I looked a lizard, Turtle or snake is not a bird. 

The bottom line is these guys want to go much further than the cat kickers and make life hard for anything that is not soft and fluffy (A pet in their eyes). 


http://www.rspca.org.au/policy/c.asp

RSPCA Australia is opposed to the hunting of any animal for sport.
RSPCA Australia does not oppose angling provided that all of the following conditions are met:

it is conducted in a manner that minimises any associated pain, suffering or distress to the fish during capture and handling, and killing or release
it is only conducted in waterways where free-running fish can escape
the fish is either released immediately, provided the hook injury is minimal and will not compromise survival, or humanely killed immediately by stunning, spiking or pithing.
 RSPCA Australia supports the development of codes of practice for the welfare of fish caught by angling and the adoption of such codes as a condition of recreational fishing licences.
http://www.rspca.org.au/animal/wildlife_laws.asp
The RSPCA is actively opposed to the sale and keeping of native animals (other than captive bred birds) as pets.


----------



## cootiesami (Jan 19, 2008)

my opinion is the RSPCA dont recognise fish or crabs as pets either. I know they try but I have come across many pet stores around australia that mistreat animals like hermit crabs, fish, and even thier birds. I have been banned from many a store for advising them how to properly care for thier animals. I have been that distracted by their unability to properly care for animals that I now have my own hermit crab refuge. It started about 3 years ago and I have steadily adopted crabs from people throughout Adelaide. At current count I have 5 3ft tanks housing hermit crabs that I have adopted. They have been recorded to live upto thirty years with proper care and I must be on a roll I havent lost a crab for 4 years. I make all of my own food and always shop in the reptile section for products eg equipment and food bowls. This is my two bit! I am an animal lover and find that all animals that are kept for pets shoudl be cared for correctly, and those that are used for food should be culled humanely. Pests that wreck our ecosystem dont really worry me! I am all for hunting canetoads, foxes, hairs, rabbits and wild boars, even feral dogs and cats but no one should treat helpless animals with such grotesque behaviour. I love my animals and I am beginning to love reptiles too. 
Cheers


----------



## kakariki (Jan 19, 2008)

I have to agree. The RPSCA was set up to "Prevent cruelty to animals" but it has some real tools in the organization who give the rest a bad name. I would like to see ALL RPSCA people, ie officers and volunteers alike, undertake rigorous training to teach them what is actual cruelty & what is not cos IMO a lot of them don't seem to know. They have zero people skills either! I have signed the petition cos I do think we need tougher punishment for the genuine cruelty cases. The RSPCA needs to lift it's game & get in touch with the real issues!


----------



## morgs202 (Jan 19, 2008)

signed. Man I hate people somtimes...


----------



## cootiesami (Jan 19, 2008)

agreed kakakiri


----------



## morgs202 (Jan 19, 2008)

Especially about fish. I work for an aquarium shop, and the amount of people who just dont care. It is disturbingly common to hear the old "its just a fish thing." From there I try to convince these people they're wasting their money ( because that makes them stop and think) or tell them to take a hike.


----------



## Full3R (Jan 19, 2008)

but regardless what the topic of debate is, even people who claim to be deffending the topic (in this cazse protection of animals) are quite possibly incredible tools, but it still shouldnt mean that his should be shunned of and forgotten.


----------



## rumpig (Jan 19, 2008)

Signed


----------



## stusnake (Jan 19, 2008)

Miss_Croft said:


> Cris,
> I agree with you – strengthening animal cruelty rules will result in RSPCA and the like getting more rights – and us as a community getting loosing rights. Some people think keeping a different pet (not dog, cat, rabbit and the like) as cruel (They call keeping a snake or lizard in a cage as torturing as it is a wild animal and should be running wild). I spoke to a vet and they say that most of the reptiles she sees are not kept “correctly” and is in poor condition. If some animal rights activists had their way the following would happen:
> 
> No fishing
> ...



Would love a copy of those 300 orginisations, thats a scary thought.
I do believe there should be stronger punishment for offenders in situations such as people tortureing kittens and stuff. There is a huge difference in catching fish, shooting a feral cat or fox than one of those sickos out there who uses a kitten as a football.


----------

